# Northern summer drinks meet-up 23rd June 2018



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2018)

Right then, date decided. Saturday 23rd June. If you're coming post on here from now on


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2018)

When is this?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 26, 2018)

I can't make that date.  Possibly.  Not sure either way.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2018)

Current status: Up for going


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can't make that date.  Possibly.  Not sure either way.


Oh dear god


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Current status: Up for going


Here we go:

 

The trains were all screwy last week which made route planning manky.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 26, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh dear god



I'll be there - I'm only trying to wind Shirl up.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2018)

This is in Manchester, yeah?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> This is in Manchester, yeah?


Stop.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can't make that date.  Possibly.  Not sure either way.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> This is in Manchester, yeah?


You'll get a written warning if you keep this up


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Here we go:
> 
> View attachment 126171
> 
> The trains were all screwy last week which made route planning manky.


I don't live in 'ull


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I don't live in 'ull


Why not? I mean, I thought you did


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 27, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Why not? I mean, I thought you did


Nah; other side of the 'umber from 'ull


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 27, 2018)

What time does it start?  If I'm going to have a lurk on the moors I'd need to get there early enough.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What time does it start?  If I'm going to have a lurk on the moors I'd need to get there early enough.



It starts when people turn up.  
I may come and have a lurk on the moors with you


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 27, 2018)

If I megabus it, would I best to head for Leeds or Keighley then from there in?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 27, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I may come and have a lurk on the moors with you



You can show me the best lurking spots.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> If I megabus it, would I best to head for Leeds or Keighley then from there in?


Keighley is a lot closer than Leeds, it's only 11 miles.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 28, 2018)

Shirl - what are the good bits on the moors around Hebden?  I'm bored and have the OS map out.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 28, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl - what are the good bits on the moors around Hebden?  I'm bored and have the OS map out.


Depends which side of town. 
Have you already done the Tod station to stoodley pike? Hebden to SP is good
 On the other side, into the Crags as far as Gibson mill then up to heptonstall is nice and varied. Haworth is a good walk then get the bus back. Or just up through the crags to Widdop to the Pack horse, I think there's a bus back on Saturdays. 
Over to cragg vale is supposed to be good but I've never done it.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm actually going to Manchester... Twice! Once in April and once in May... So I'm not sure how feasible June will be.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 28, 2018)

Slap me if you like...... I thought the meet was in Hebden bridge?
But that date is cool, I can book A/L.

Where? Manchester?


----------



## blairsh (Jan 28, 2018)

Where is it exactly? 

Definitely maybe.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 28, 2018)

wiskey said:


> I'm actually going to Manchester... Twice! Once in April and once in May... So I'm not sure how feasible June will be.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 28, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Slap me if you like...... I thought the meet was in Hebden bridge?
> But that date is cool, I can book A/L.
> 
> Where? Manchester?


It's in Hebden Bridge Kali and blairsh


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2018)

Shirl said:


> It's in Hebden Bridge Kali and blairsh


Hebden Bridge?  

I'll check out trains nearer the time, I may be up for a walk on the moors too


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 28, 2018)

It's a while since I was in Cleckuddersfax, would be nice to be there. Cannot commit at the moment due to upcoming (even more) surgery, but if at all possible, I will be there.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Current status: Up for going


Ditto!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm gonna drive so might be worth coordinating a pick up/ lift nearer the time. I can take 4 but 3 would-be less sweaty.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 28, 2018)

Have submitted an A/L request.  Now looking at campsites.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 28, 2018)

wiskey said:


> I'm actually going to Manchester... Twice! Once in April and once in May... So I'm not sure how feasible June will be.



Let me know when you do.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ve had a gander and found a campsite, this is looking very promising


----------



## wiskey (Jan 28, 2018)

Glitter said:


> Let me know when you do.



you'll laugh at me  but I've just had a thought process of

'oh my mate lives in Hexham, I'm going to the North, maybe I'll stop in with her for a cuppa'
*googles Hexham to Manchester map*
'holy fuck it's _three hours_ drive!!! Manchester is hardly the north at all '


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2018)

Hexham is proper north tbf


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 29, 2018)

wiskey said:


> you'll laugh at me  but I've just had a thought process of
> 
> 'oh my mate lives in Hexham, I'm going to the North, maybe I'll stop in with her for a cuppa'
> *googles Hexham to Manchester map*
> 'holy fuck it's _three hours_ drive!!! Manchester is hardly the north at all '



Manchester and Sheffield are north .... Midlands!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 29, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Right then, date decided. Saturday 23rd June. If you're coming post on here from now on


That's the day before the fair


----------



## Shirl (Jan 29, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> That's the day before the fair


What fair?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 29, 2018)

Shirl said:


> What fair?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Got it now chuck. I hope you and Narnia will be there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 29, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Manchester and Sheffield are north .... Midlands!



That's fightin' talk.   

The fucking midlands - how dare you.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 29, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's fightin' talk.
> 
> The fucking midlands - how dare you.





I told one of the lads from Sheffield that it wasn’t in Yorkshire more north Derbyshire!
He didn’t laugh either


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 29, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> I’ve had a gander and found a campsite, this is looking very promising


Oooh! Which one?


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Oooh! Which one?


I'm interested too, not sure if I can make the date though


----------



## Shirl (Jan 30, 2018)

Callie said:


> I'm interested too, not sure if I can make the date though


Do your best


----------



## Shirl (Jan 30, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> I’ve had a gander and found a campsite, this is looking very promising


Are you looking at the campsite at Cragg Vale?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 31, 2018)

might be up for this- camping in the muesli belt is it?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 31, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> might be up for this- camping in the muesli belt is it?



Camping in a tent made of patchouli-scented afghan coats, with a fire burning old copies of the Guardian I expect.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Camping in a tent made of patchouli-scented afghan coats, with a fire burning old copies of the Guardian I expect.



And well-thumbed, vintage copies of Kindred Spirit!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 31, 2018)

i


farmerbarleymow said:


> Camping in a tent made of patchouli-scented afghan coats, with a fire burning old copies of the Guardian I expect.



hmmm...I'll be in the holiday inn ..


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 31, 2018)

Is Soujourner coming? (dont know how to tag people) - don't think ive met anyone else.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 31, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> i
> 
> 
> hmmm...I'll be in the holiday inn ..



I don't think Hebden is cosmopolitan or sophisticated enough to have a Holiday Inn. They've only got electricity last year. 



Kaka Tim said:


> Is Soujourner coming? (dont know how to tag people) - don't think ive met anyone else.



sojourner (type the @ symbol followed by the username. The system will show a list of matching names after the first few letters).


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 31, 2018)

I found this one:

Pennine Way Camping Accommodation | Hebden Bridge Camping Site | Tent Pitches and Campervan Hookup Pitches | Camping and Campervan Site, Colden, Hebden Bridge | Pennine Way Camping Site


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 31, 2018)

People not camping, where will you stay?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> I found this one:
> 
> Pennine Way Camping Accommodation | Hebden Bridge Camping Site | Tent Pitches and Campervan Hookup Pitches | Camping and Campervan Site, Colden, Hebden Bridge | Pennine Way Camping Site


That's great
 I've stayed there once, it's attached to s pub  and a down hill walk into town


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2018)

count me in, if not for camping


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2018)

As long as I don't have any gigs, I'm coming.

I quite fancy camping too - fucking hate trying to negotiate the train home from Heb when I'm pissed. It involves Manchester and that's hellish at any time of the day or night.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok got a little flutter of excitement, which means I'm now emotionally invested in this excursion


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Got it now chuck. I hope you and Narnia will be there


Aye we will, will probably have Finn Larden in tow now he's got mates at the skate park in HB. Quite tempted to partake in this camping malarkey


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2018)

friedaweed do you know the New Delight? The campsite isn't all that big so probably gets booked up quickly in summer. It's just an ok pub but only a shortish walk to Heptonstall that has a really good pub. Not far out of town either. I think Dovydaitis is looking at staying there.
Pennine Way Camping Accommodation | Hebden Bridge Camping Site | Tent Pitches and Campervan Hookup Pitches | Camping and Campervan Site, Colden, Hebden Bridge | Pennine Way Camping Site


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 1, 2018)

We could book the campsite now? Ish - the whole thing?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 1, 2018)

I feel another poll coming on.....


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m looking at camping as I’d rather have beer tokens (plus I quite enjoy camping). I’d be up for a u75 campsite takeover


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 2, 2018)

is there a campsite where we can have a fire? not proper camping otherwise.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 2, 2018)

That Pennine site allows campfires....


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 2, 2018)

Shirl said:


> friedaweed do you know the New Delight? The campsite isn't all that big so probably gets booked up quickly in summer. It's just an ok pub but only a shortish walk to Heptonstall that has a really good pub. Not far out of town either. I think Dovydaitis is looking at staying there.
> Pennine Way Camping Accommodation | Hebden Bridge Camping Site | Tent Pitches and Campervan Hookup Pitches | Camping and Campervan Site, Colden, Hebden Bridge | Pennine Way Camping Site


Not been there. looks good to me.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 2, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> That Pennine site allows campfires....



excellent -  i will bring guitar and lyrics for Kumbaya


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 2, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> excellent -  i will bring guitar and lyrics for Kumbaya


Oh, good. I won't have to bring as much kindling for the fire.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 2, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Oh, good. I won't have to bring as much kindling for the fire.



We can still do it acapella ...


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 2, 2018)

So who’s going to make enquiries for the campsite mass booking?


----------



## moose (Feb 2, 2018)

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 2, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> So who’s going to make enquiries for the campsite mass booking?


Need a poll first?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 2, 2018)

I've posted a poll. 
It's yes or no.
Closes in 4 weeks.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 16, 2018)

I stopped at the New Delight campsite a few years ago in a old caravan that was £25 per night. Caravan was perfectly fine & slept 3 of us. The pub was as Shirl says just Ok. It is IMO quite a distance from HB for drinking & walking back. I saw houses to rent down by the canal which is where I thought I would try for a return visit. You might find a Air B&B?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 16, 2018)

So now that plans are seriously afoot, do we have a meeting pub place in mind yet?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 30, 2018)

Is this happening then?  We're only a few weeks away.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 2, 2018)

I got the impression it was off as accommodation was an issue. I’ve made other plans now so I’m out


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2018)

I thought this was dead in the water now. Things got too complicated re accommodation and then the location moved to somewhere in North Yorkshire.
Are we not now focusing on our walk in The Peak District instead?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 3, 2018)

Make yer minds up then


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 3, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Are we not now focusing on our walk in The Peak District instead?



Yes, let's sack this disaster off and plan the countryside walk with plenty of pubs stops.  

We may as well use the same date if that is doable for everyone.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 3, 2018)




----------

